# Substrate Probs



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a small smaller then half of an inch layer of soil under 2 in. of Shult's and 1 in. of sand and it ended up messing up my tank and I have to tear down.I was thinking to use ADA Aqua Soil but at Aqua Forest in San Francisco they are 28.00 for a 9L liter bag.I know going the cheap way was the reason I got in trouble but I wanna try again.So if I can't find any substitute I'll just buy the Aqua Soil.But I am trying to save all the money I can to buy my pressurized CO2 system.So any suggestions?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Shultz and sand will work fine without the layer of soil under them. It should be inexpensive as you would probably only need to scoop out the substrate in the tank and give it a good rinsing to remove the soil. 

If you really want the Aquasoil, then go for it, but I would try the above first and save my money for CO2.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a DIY CO2 System but I barely get it to work.Can I try Aqua Soil,Shult's,then some sand.Because I don't want a too deep sand layer or the bottom two layer will get anaerobic which is good but also bad.Or maybe just Aqua Soil...choosing a good substrate is so hard .


----------

